# Parsippany, NJ - WTB Unimount for 88-2000 Chevy GMC in NJ



## cpearson1342 (Dec 4, 2018)

Looking to buy a western unimount for a 1998 K3500 somewhere around the North New Jersey area. Mount is the 1585, #62330


----------



## cpearson1342 (Dec 4, 2018)

Would also be fine with the older version, #61440


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Did you check Craig's List. I think there was something there about two weeks ago.


----------



## cpearson1342 (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeah I've been checking pretty much every day for them, I just missed a nice deal on a 61440 for $200, it was on facebook marketplace but the guy wasn't responding to me, then marked it as sold.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

heres one  https://newjersey.craigslist.org/pts/d/chevy-unimount-plow-frame/6765325927.html


----------



## cpearson1342 (Dec 4, 2018)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> heres one  https://newjersey.craigslist.org/pts/d/chevy-unimount-plow-frame/6765325927.html


Thank you, I'm so used to looking for cars and stuff that I usually ignore the ones with no pics. I'm about to give him a call


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cpearson1342 said:


> Thank you, I'm so used to looking for cars and stuff that I usually ignore the ones with no pics. I'm about to give him a call


Not bad, and not far away.


----------



## cpearson1342 (Dec 4, 2018)

I think I'm about to go pick it up in a few, as long as he check as it has the proper brackets. Thanks again. Most likely I'll need two anyway, I have two 98 gmc's


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

cpearson1342 said:


> I think I'm about to go pick it up in a few, as long as he check as it has the proper brackets. Thanks again. Most likely I'll need two anyway, I have two 98 gmc's


Nice, ya pics mean a lot! Maybe grind/sand >prime , paint She will look great. Good luck


----------



## cpearson1342 (Dec 4, 2018)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Nice, ya pics mean a lot! Maybe grind/sand >prime , paint She will look great. Good luck


I updated my profile so you can see my main truck, I'll have to put another once the plow is on


----------



## cpearson1342 (Dec 4, 2018)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> heres one  https://newjersey.craigslist.org/pts/d/chevy-unimount-plow-frame/6765325927.html


Thanks again, I picked it up last night before work. Pretty good shape other than a little pitting on the lower piece.


----------

